
Wt.social - montenegrohugo
https://wt.social/
======
montenegrohugo
Link to the Jimmy Wales AMA over on Reddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/e52r7u/iama_jimmy_wal...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/e52r7u/iama_jimmy_wales_founder_of_wikipedia_now_trying/)

